# Had a wife and two young sons



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 23, 2006)

Dears arborsite members, I am a foreman tree climber, I don`t understand Why The best company in arboricultural industries can cover the accidents, on May 2003 in Tallahassee some tree climber dies, I was looking for 2 years the details and I can`t see nothing, just a 28yrs. old and worked for The Bartlett Tree Expert Co. I`d appreciate any information anyone, even something like a newspaper clipping. We know accident happend but what happened in that accident where is the investigation even an article or police report, or OSHA report or a company safety meeting, "they are still investigation". Is very importand take care us. Would you please investigate this matter. mikecross23,monkeypuzzle, koyaanisqatsi and anyone has information, I will be investigation for ever so please I need help. Thank you. Stay safe


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 23, 2006)

Oscar Santacruz said:


> Dears arborsite members, I am a foreman tree climber, I don`t understand Why The best company in arboricultural industries can cover the accidents, on May 2003 in Tallahassee some tree climber dies, I was looking for 2 years the details and I can`t see nothing, just a 28yrs. old and worked for The Bartlett Tree Expert Co. I`d appreciate any information anyone, even something like a newspaper clipping. We know accident happend but what happened in that accident where is the investigation even an article or police report, or OSHA report or a company safety meeting, "they are still investigation". Is very importand take care us. Would you please investigate this matter. mikecross23,monkeypuzzle, koyaanisqatsi and anyone has information, I will be investigation for ever so please I need help. Thank you. Stay safe



Found below in tthe archives is this what you are looking for.

Arnie

http://www.arboristsite.com/archive/index.php/t-1097.html


John Paul McMillin08-23-2001, 06:42 PM
hey Tim ive been working in tree care and related fields for 20 years. About 4 years ago when i was with Bartlett Tree Experts, MY good friend Bob Palese was doing IPM at a condo. I had been there the day before fertilizing the plants in the early morning. The very next day he was doing specialty services and was pruning an azalea. Well there was a yellow jacket nest in the ground and he got stung once ( he was never allergic before) and within 5 min his heart stopped. the paramedics got there and got his heart going but now he was in a coma. I went to see him in the hospital and it was very hard to see a friend in that condition. Well he had no brain activity and they eventually took him off life support. Ill miss him always. I feel for his family he was only 40 years old. So do we carry bee sting kits with us out in the feild? most doctors wont even give them to you unless they know you are allergic. I think that we should have them with us!!!! john


----------

